# New to me truck



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am pretty excited, tomorrow I pick up my "new" truck. It's an 06 Z71 4X4 1500 LT. It looks like an old man's truck because it's gold and just has that look. But for being 8 years old it's so clean. No rust any where not even on the frame and being up north where we put salt on the roads in the winter that's pretty good. There are also no stains on the seats or floor. It even comes with a cap so there is room to pick up more goats which we all know is the point of getting a truck.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks nice!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! I guess I'm an old lady because it doesn't look old man to me.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Just got home with my new truck I am so happy I bought it.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Cool! It looks very nice and well taken care of.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice truck Roger!!

Wanna haul a few goats for me!! LMAO!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! Let the goat hoarding begin!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice truck for hauling feed and goats. We always measure a truck's worth by the amount of bales of hay it will haul...........and your new truck looks like it will haul quite a few.


----------

